# 3 Slingshots Review



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!! :wave:

I went today for a can plinking session during the afternoon, in the lovely outskirts of the village of Sintra.

I took with me 3 new slingshots (Tnflipper's *"Red Cedar Ringshooter"*, Btoon's *"Oak Hybrid"* and the *"Wormy"*, made by myself). I had shot already with the first two, but never with the "Wormy"













First, I shot a few rounds with the "Red Cedar". Let me say it is a great slingshot, well crafted for tubes!! Very accurate at a distance of 10 meters. Nevertheless, I find the set of band tubing in the picture way too slow. Plus, I think I've put too much power for my type of ammo, marbles (5/6 grams). I've changed already for a pseudo-tapered set, with 32cm band lenght and it seems more faster. Let's see it in the open field again with a couple of cans!! Tnflipper52 sent me some 1842's, which I already knowned to be good, but I wanted to try first this brand (REP Band tubing) to see if it was nice!!













Then I proceed to shot some marbles with this marvelous piece, Btoon's "Oak Hybrid"!! I must confess that when I received this little gem, I was so afraid to give it any fork hit that I've restrained myself of shooting with it in the first days. But today was very, very good!!! This design allows a firm grip, with finger brace, and provides a good point of aim between the forks!! It is banded with 23cm of TBS and sports a Tex-Shooter pouch. This beauty can shoot round pebbles too...and fast!!! I've pierced a soda can at a distance of 12 meters. The TBS is very powerful!!













Last, I've shooted with my "Wormy" slingshot. Very fast and powerful too. The TBG is awesome. I was eager to test this one because of the position of the prongs (very narrow and canted). Inspite of this, it shooted very well marbles (16mm) and with great power. I've tested some different distances (10, 15 and 20 meters) and it seemed to shoot very straight in all of these.

Today was a lot of fun and practice!! And the weather allowed it 

I thank Btoon and Tnflipper for this wonderful gifts!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice collection, for me the third natural Wormy is a beauty, nice grain !!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those are some beauties!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Arturito said:


> Nice collection, for me the third natural Wormy is a beauty, nice grain !!!





treefork said:


> Those are some beauties!


Thanks!!! I was planning to shoot with these for some days, but rain didn't allowed me ...finally today I had the chance!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good buddy Quercusmaster, so glad you could have a nice day of shooting. You have already shown us what beautiful countryside Sintra has to offer, I'm sure you had an awesome time! I'm really glad to see you shooting the Hybrid I sent you! Super glad you like it and that it shoots well for you. Looks good next to tnflippers ringer and your little wormy fork! Take care good buddy! Thanks for taking the time to share your day :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Good buddy Quercusmaster, so glad you could have a nice day of shooting. You have already shown us what beautiful countryside Sintra has to offer, I'm sure you had an awesome time! I'm really glad to see you shooting the Hybrid I sent you! Super glad you like it and that it shoots well for you. Looks good next to tnflippers ringer and your little wormy fork! Take care good buddy! Thanks for taking the time to share your day :thumbsup:


Greetings Master Btoon!!!! 

Your Hybrid is awesome!!!! I've learned it's way and now it is one of my favourites. With TBS or TBG is unstoppable! Maybe next time I will try to make a new video and, hopefully shoot with your Hybrid. I can make also an opportunity to make my entry on your "Bingo!" contest

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. You must have an awesome collection! Beautiful stuff. Always nice to get out and do some shooting, glad to hear you had a nice time with your latest gems.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That's some good stuff, Q.... now I would love seeing you shoot them in a vid...

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ya we want to see em in a shooting video!!!! In a.....................(drumroll).......... Slingshot Bingo Video!!!!!!!! Oh you saw that coming.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Wow. You must have an awesome collection! Beautiful stuff. Always nice to get out and do some shooting, glad to hear you had a nice time with your latest gems.





lightgeoduck said:


> That's some good stuff, Q.... now I would love seeing you shoot them in a vid...
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> LGD





Btoon84 said:


> Ya we want to see em in a shooting video!!!! In a.....................(drumroll).......... Slingshot Bingo Video!!!!!!!! Oh you saw that coming.


Thank you all for watching!!! 

The tricky part, Btoon, is to make a video ...I'm a little dumb with those kind of gadgets. Actually, when I made my "Can Shooting" video, it was a friend of mine who was recording it. But if I can convince him to go with me one of these weekends, maybe I can produce a "Bingo" stuff. I find the idea awesome!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

No sweat Qman, I'll fly to Portugal and hold the camera for ya! Oneday... Do you not have a video recording capable camera? No tripod? Or do you just not know how to work your cam? I'll help however I can.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> No sweat Qman, I'll fly to Portugal and hold the camera for ya! Oneday... Do you not have a video recording capable camera? No tripod? Or do you just not know how to work your cam? I'll help however I can.


LOL   You're welcome anytime, my friend!!! ...Talking about the camera subject, you forgot to mention the words "Lazy" and "Lazyness" 

Cheers, mate!!!

Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're lazy.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> You're lazy.


 ...a little bit :drool:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oak Hybrid and Wormy catches my eyes


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooters


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Oak Hybrid and Wormy catches my eyes





bigron said:


> sweet shooters


Thanks for watching!!!!

It was a nice plinking session, alone, in the woods nearby Sintra. There's lots of open spaces there for random slingshot practice. And safe, because some of those areas are relatively unfrequented.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Three marvelous works of art.


----------

